# New Frogger in New Orleans



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Hey All, My name is Steve and just throwing it out there that I've since relocated from California to New orleans, so trying to start getting an idea of who's out here. Would really like to know if we have local froggers, and good places to get local supplies (plants/substrate/etc) 

Prior to Moving I had 5 tanks ranging from a 12"cube to a 40G Breeder Vert. I kept leucs/Aurautus/Vents/Basti's 

Thinking about getting back into it and need to source some plants. Any good shows in the near future? I heard there's an orchid show in metarie they good for jewel orchids.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Steve, there are a few of us here. Most don't post all that much, though. There's some small local nurseries that sell the common plants, but I've had to get the nice stiff from other hobbyists. I can probably get you some cuttings of stuff in the near future depending on what you're looking for. 

The orchid show is at Lakeside Mall this weekend. EFG Orchids out of Florida usually brings at least 3 species of jewel orchids. There may also be a few Bulbophyllums and maybe a Pleurothallid or two. There's usually a supply vendor there where you can get decent prices on driftwood, cork, treefern, and hydroton.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

hey Spaff, thanks for the heads up.

I think I'm going to be getting back into the hobby Slowly, rebuilding one tank at a time, I think I'm going to start with my 18x18x24 exo first. So i'll be sourcing some substrate and plants first, maybe let it grow in for awhile, and eventually get some PDF's. I'm thinking leucs again. I just love how hardy and bold they are, and they don't get as large as the Tincs thinking a group of 3-5 if I can get a good price on them. Then I'll probably build my 40vert again. 

I'll probably make an apperance at the orchid show saturday, grab a jewel or two. then head to the repticon on sunday and look see what they have there. For most of my online orders I usually order from NEHerp. The benifit of living in SoCal was the readiness for local supplies, I had 3 LLL shops in short distance the closest being 3 blocks from home. And I had Andy's orchids for the jewel orchids (VERY convenient!) seems out here it's a little harder to find the good stuff.


----------

